# PPL ?



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm thinking about using their consignment program to sell my RV. 

Has anyone done this?
What is the cost (roughly)?
How much of your time was needed during the selling process? 
Lastly, would you do it again.

My title is free and clear. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Just did it in May and it was painless. Their fee is +-975$ up to 10,000$, If they sell your trailer over 10,000$ their fee is 10% of sale price. 

The fee may seem steep but it was very much worth it to me. We made an appointment for a Saturday morning, took the trailer down there and spent about 2 hours doing paper work. During that time they will appraise your trailer. Then you and the rep you are dealing with will set the price for your trailer. You will set a high and low price that PPL is allowed to sell the trailer for, any offers lower and they have to call you and confirm with you. They also keep data on all of the trailers they have sold to use as a go by to price yours. 

After we spent the 2 hours the Saturday morning their we never set foot in the place again, all communications were done via email/snail mail. Very easy process and we would definitely do it again. Paying them commission sure beat me having to deal with craigslist scammers, lowballers and just plain ol' tire kickers.

If you call to set up an appointment ask the person you deal with if they have a coupon for detailing. They didn't have many left in May and quit issuing them I believe. They had one that we used and they did a great job. They would have charged 450$ for the service had we not had the coupon though. It may be a lot cheaper to have it detailed elsewhere before you take it in too.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome feedback thanks! I think I'll try them.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought one there used it for 3 yrs and sold it for a 400.00 profit on craigs list they are ok folks


----------

